# DETROIT CREW: Is anyone interested in going to the Cigar Festival Saturday, August 9?



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in attending or carpooling to Timothy's Fine Tabaccos Cigar Festival? They do charge $50 to attend, and there are tickets available as of Tuesday evening. This event is taking place in Bay City, Michigan

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

From their web page:
*August 9th:*
2pm -10pm Summer Cigar Festival.
This is our largest event of the summer! Your $50 ticket will entitle you to a goodie bag filled with great cigars and swag, live Cuban music, roll your own cigar, our famous Cigar Girls, all the food you can eat, chair massages and our raffle for tons of free swag. This event will be limited to the first 200.

If anyone is interested, please PM me, as my birthday is this Friday - 8/8/08, and I'd like to treat myself to this event; Attending with some CS Detroit Crew BOTLs would make it more fun! :tu


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm heading there with my brother and am right on your way up. If you want, you could drive here and we could head up together.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

let me know how many people are heading up I will set aside some tickets.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

fissure30 said:


> I'm heading there with my brother and am right on your way up. If you want, you could drive here and we could head up together.


PM sent, Fissure30! :tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Should be a good times guys, hopefully some of you can make it up!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Sorry guys I found out my dad's birthday celebration is Sat 8/9. I will not be able to attend the Cigar Festival. Next time...

Mike


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear mike. Have a great day with your dad, and will see you at the next one.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

POST-HERF INFO!!
The event at Timothy's Fine Tobaccos was outstanding! Timothy and his staff were perfect hosts, and his B&M is a store that I wish was in my town. :tu

Upon entering, each attendee was conducted down the line, visiting with the many reps who were handing out sample sticks. BengalMan was there as the Oliva rep, along with reps from Fuente, Perdomo, Reyes and others - too many to remember!  

The attractive "Cigar Girls" were on hand every time someone was ready to light up, cutting and lighting their cigar for them. There were grilled hotdogs, chili, potato and macaroni salads, chips and cold drinks for everyone.

I wasn't able to see the second-floor cigar lounge, but I was told it was very comfortable and inviting.

Fissure30 ("I never win anything at these events") was able to walk out with two (count 'em - 2) door prize assortments, and his brother won one door prize package, including an 18" Reyes Family Cigar. I hope he will post a pic of his stogie here for all to see.

One customer took on the challenge of smoking one of these 18" cigars in under 3 hours, which he won in a record time of 2 hours and 32 minutes, winning a box of premium Reyes Family cigars.

I wanted to thank Jbailey for inviting us to this great event! I'm already planning on attending next year's party! :bl


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm glad you made it up and had a good time.

Thanks again!


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Fellow BOTL's,
I also did a review of the event. As soon as I can I will post a picture of that monster stogie. Looking forward to herfing with you guys again in the hopefully near future.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

As promised...pictures of the giant cigar I won.
View attachment 20351


View attachment 20352


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm out

----------------
Now playing: Korn - *****
via FoxyTunes


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Work sat,sucks, but it does keep me in smokes, have fun guys:ss


----------

